# Living up to previous standards



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am new on this site and I have a bit of a problem. When it comes to sex, nothing is usually off limits in me and my husbands sex life we do and have done everything. Now saying that I am really worried that I can not satisfy him just with myself and having regular intercourse and a lot of pressure to make it better than last time. Do we need to completely stop our wild sex lives in order to keep a consistent one? There is nothing I would not do for my husband but I worry that I am not going to be able to keep up this pace. An example of this would be last time we had sex. Last time he initiated it and stopped before he finished because he said I didn't seem into it. Now, I was doing 
A LOT to show that I was interested: talking dirty, rubbing my feet on his face, rubbing his ears (all things he likes). In actuality it really seemed like it was him that was not too interested because when we switched positions and I got on top he was only semi hard!! Yet while I was on top he stopped me and said that I wasn't into it so we need to stop! I am not sure what is going on. The only thing that I can think of is that maybe I just wasn't living up to my past performances All I know is that I am really upset and confused! If anyone can help me to shed some light on this I would really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

My guess would be he felt self-concious about going soft and found a way to turn it around on you because he didn't know why he was going soft. Its not a big deal from what I am getting. You say your sex life is "above average" to say the least, he probly feels as much pressure to perform as you expressed in your post. Talk to him about the type and frequency of sex that makes you combortable, this isn't a beat the Jones's type situation. There is nothing wrong with slow regular sex, or going a day or two inbetween to build up the anticipation again. You say you have sex alot, but do you talk to each other as well as you have sex with each other?


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd like to think that we communicate well. In my mind he has absolutely no reason to be self-conscious, I am the rare woman that is EXTREMELY easy to please and this occasion was no different. 
I am not completely educated on the male genitalia; however, what, other than lack of arousal, allows a penis to go soft? We are in our 20's and there has not been a history of this in our relationship.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

You'd be surprised the laundry list of things that can make it go soft. Up to and including not wanting it to. He needs to keep focus on what he's doing, to who he's doing it to, and why. Anything else creeping in and it may or may not cause a problem. For instance, in the rare occasion my wife take more then 10 minutes to orgasm...I have to start thinking about something other then how hot she is otherwise...well you know.




John


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, well I guess I didn't think about that. But him going soft wasn't really the main reason for the post anyways. The main reason was he started arguing in the middle of sex, told me to get off of him and was angry a me for "looking bored" and not being interested when I really think it was the other way around. 
Today he apologized, a quick I'm sorry, but we has amazing makeup sex!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

At this point in my life I'd just be happy to be doing it. You can look whatever way ya want. I mean, if he doesnt like the look, there is always reverse cowgirl.




John


----------



## Mrs. Switzerland (Aug 15, 2009)

Reverse cowgirl! Great idea I used it the other day! Ha! Hadn't done that in a while!


----------

